# Bluetooth Upgrade for 2004 330Ci with Nav?



## gators93 (May 9, 2007)

Hello. I have recently bought a 2004 330Cic, 6 speed with navigation. I understand bluetooth was not offered until 2005 models. My car appears to be fully integrated for a mobile phone (controls on steering, telephone function on navigation screen, etc). Would it be possible to upgrade and install a bluetooth aparatus so that all the car's telephone features work via bluetooth to my GSM cellular? Or should I have bought a 2005 model? Thanks in advance for any wisdom.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

gators93 said:


> Hello. I have recently bought a 2004 330Cic, 6 speed with navigation. I understand bluetooth was not offered until 2005 models. My car appears to be fully integrated for a mobile phone (controls on steering, telephone function on navigation screen, etc). Would it be possible to upgrade and install a bluetooth aparatus so that all the car's telephone features work via bluetooth to my GSM cellular? Or should I have bought a 2005 model? Thanks in advance for any wisdom.


Is your car equipped with Assist and its proiduction date was 03/04+? If so you have two options for OEM Bluetooth depending if you want to keep the Assist service or not:

- Replace the 2004 Assist module with a 2005-2006 Assist module. You will retain the Assist service in addition of Bluetooth functionality and Phone Voice Activation if the new module is the latest. Price is over $1000 brand new.

- Replace the 2004 Assist module with the Bluetooth ULF module/pairing button. Assist service will be eliminated but you will get the Bluetooth fuctionality and Voice Activation for the Phone _and_ the Nav system. Price can be as low as $350 for an used ULF module at least 5th generation up to $600 brand new for the latest 12th generation.

I'm using the 5th generation ULF in my 2004 M3 and it works perfectly with my Verizon RAZR...

If your car did not include Assist, or its production date was before 03/04 with Assist then you will need to add the Bluetooth antenna and its cable to either of the options above.


----------



## gators93 (May 9, 2007)

*Bluetooth on 2004 330Ci*

Great information / thanks. On my 2004 330Ci, the production date was 09/2003. It DOES have the BMW assist, to which I have not subscribed. It might be nice to keep the Assist option open, but I doubt I will subscribe to it. Either way, it looks like you have given me options that will work.

So you replaced the assist module with a 5th generation ULF and you get all the in-dash controls wirelessly to your Razr and voice activation for the phone? That is great news and exactly what I was hoping for. Thanks for the intel!


----------



## gators93 (May 9, 2007)

*ULF Module - Bluetooth Upgrade*

Ok ... now that I know what to look for, I have found a lot of information on this. It looks to be a straight forward process and there seems to be quite a few folks who have upgraded their 2004 E46 in just the way you mentioned. From what I have seen, most folks replaced the BMW Assist with the bluetooth. I am still studying which is the best option for me, but at least I have a much better idea now. Thanks again.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

gators93 said:


> Ok ... now that I know what to look for, I have found a lot of information on this. It looks to be a straight forward process and there seems to be quite a few folks who have upgraded their 2004 E46 in just the way you mentioned. From what I have seen, most folks replaced the BMW Assist with the bluetooth. I am still studying which is the best option for me, but at least I have a much better idea now. Thanks again.


FYI: http://www.bimmernav.com/bmw_e46_bluetooth_retrofit.html :thumbup:


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

gators93 said:


> Ok ... now that I know what to look for, I have found a lot of information on this. It looks to be a straight forward process and there seems to be quite a few folks who have upgraded their 2004 E46 in just the way you mentioned. From what I have seen, most folks replaced the BMW Assist with the bluetooth. I am still studying which is the best option for me, but at least I have a much better idea now. Thanks again.


It is a relatively simple self install but a tedious one that will take the better part of 3 hours.


----------

